# My cat is bored to death!!



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Hellooo.. i have a cat who is about 1 and a half years old and no matter how many silly songs i sing or how many times we try to play ball or go fishin, he doesn't budge and looks at me like im crazy (which he's probably right!) but anyway i have a gazillion balls n gadgets, i even bought a "cypurr kitty" thinking it would entertain him. Nope.. it was too loud and he had no interest in it. i know he is so bored and i wish i could play with him but he won't and he def. needs a little exercise. he sleeps and sits in front of the big glass door we have all day and there are a lot of birds and squirrels even deer. he cries to go out but i can't do it, i take him out to brush him and we sit out while he looks. but after a bit he gets irritated he can't get down. 

I just wondered if anyone out there has any suggestions to spice up his entertainment life. i considered a 2nd cat but i'm not sure if i'm ready for 2, esp b/c i rent. thanks!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Try this: http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=012

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

get another kitty.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll be a bad influence too,  and recommend another cat, younger male perhaps, for your male. My two boys roughhouse all the time, playing chase and wrestling games. They don't play with the girls. But I understand, you're not ready.

Here's some of the things that mine like, you've probably done a bunch of them already. You'll find other great suggestions by doing a search on this forum.

* Rotate toys, since mine get very easily bored with the same things. I wash them too, and catnip them, so they'll have a different smell.

* Empty TP rolls, stuffed with newspaper and a treat in the middle.

* Giant boxes, top cut off, with ping-pong balls in there for them to bat around.

* Wiggle the feather wands/fox tails under a rug or sheet, and play hide and seek that way.

* Build a mountain of crumpled up newspaper so they can run through and jump on. They love the noise.

* Dangling toy mice. Remove them at night so you don't have to hear the thump thump thud at the 3am playtime.

* Laser light chase. Mine just goes nuts over them.

* Panic mouse. Buy lots of extra mice; they'll get ripped away within 5 mins.

* More giant boxes, all taped up. Cut 1 big square for him to go in, and lots of smaller squares with a box cutter, then play hide and seek with feather wands, poking them in and out of the different holes. I also put toys in there, and treats for them to find.

I also did some smaller boxes like the one in the upper right corner of this pic, you can see the holes I carved out.










Tissue boxes with toys inside also seem to work.










* Tunnels with toys and treats scattered inside. Mine love to run and play hide and seek in these, I bought a bunch of them and tied them together.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My lazy boy Twinkie just lounges around all day, maybe bats at a leaf if he is bored but for toys, he barely plays with the feather toy on a stick. Just sits there waiting for the feather to come to him!

He loves the Laserlight, omg he goes crazy for it, amazing toy/cheap too.

He also likes the CatDancer toy that swings the little dangling ball around running on batteries. 

If you haven't tried those 2, it may just get your kitty interested. Sprinkle catnip on it to get his interest too. :wink:

*Superkitties*-Where did u get that tunnel from? It looks pretty neat and huge. I bought my cats a crinkle sack thinking they like the sound but they never went in it I think b/c its too small. Wait, then why do they go into Walmart bags? I don't know, I think they need a tunnel like yours.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i second the laser pointer idea, mine are bonkers for it. don't play with them too long though or they'll get bored with it. i usually put the pointer away at the height of their play time. they spend the next half hour or so looking all over the house for the elusive red dot. then when you get the pointer out next time, they're all like OMG, THERE IT IS!!!!!! :lol: 

you can get them on ebay for dirt cheap, and mine even came with like 50 alternate caps with different shaped dots. it also helps to whip out a new shape every now and then. lint doesn't even care about the plain dot anymore, he wants the smiley face or the line.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

faile said:


> get another kitty.


I'm with faile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

kitkat said:


> *Superkitties*-Where did u get that tunnel from? It looks pretty neat and huge. I bought my cats a crinkle sack thinking they....


Sorry I missed this earlier! I bought several from this place petdiscounters.com You just tie several lengths together. Kinda pricey, but I'm too lazy to make my own. The cats love to run thru them, and Ginza likes to sleep in them.

More entertainment ideas: other cheap things they love are pens/pencils.

Also they like to squeeze themselves into the empty Pepsi cartons, I think the 30pack can ones.

Tie a toy to a thin rope and tie the other end to a stick - instant fishing toy. I tie it around the toy mice's fat part, then eventually the kitties can rip it off, and they feel very accomplished.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Superkitties said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > *Superkitties*-Where did u get that tunnel from? It looks pretty neat and huge. I bought my cats a crinkle sack thinking they....
> ...


Once I move into my own place or rather yet a house, I will get them those tunnels but I certainly don't have room for that in an apt. I'm thinking they'll use it b/c its so big but then again I could be wrong. Thanks for the link


----------

